
'First Vape Death in the US' Recorded in Illinois - amaccuish
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-49452256
======
WheelsAtLarge
Interesting, we have all gotten so worked up over vaping yet this is the first
death attributed to it and it seems to be out of the ordinary. Yes, one death
is one too many.

Tobacco and alcohol are responsible for thousands of deaths every year. Those
are the real problems.

I'm not advocating that we should stop preventing people from getting addicted
especially kids but the panic over vaping should be seen in the right
perspective.

------
bifrost
This "report" is so speculative it should probably be ignored TBH.

This almost sounds like an "adulterated" batch of "vape juice" or something
rather than a technology related death.

FWIW I'd trust a company like JUUL to put out a safe product over someone who
makes the stuff in their back room...

------
Gibbon1
[https://www.cdc.gov/od/science/wewerethere/diacetyl/index.ht...](https://www.cdc.gov/od/science/wewerethere/diacetyl/index.html)

